# Pregnyl trigger in system?



## LisaT81 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know how long the Pregnyl HCG shot will stay in my system and therefore give false positives? I had 1500mg following egg retrieval 12 days ago. My OTD is Wed 11th but caved in and tested this morning and got a BFP! I'm hoping we haven't gotten our hopes up for no reason!!
Any advice would be great, no definitive answers when I google it!


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, mine took 9 days to metabolise. I got my first BFP 4dp5dt and as I'd had a fainter line 2 days before (9 days after EC) I knew it was a genuine line. It does sounds promising but I would leave it a couple of days and then do another test with a First Response of similar (won't be much difference in the line if you tested tomorrow as it takes 48-72 hours for the HCG to double). 

Good luck! 

K x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I tested my trigger 5 days after having it and it had 'left the building' sounds promising to me


----------



## LisaT81 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys can you remember the dose you were given?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just checked my notes and mine was 5,000, I tested the trigger the morning after taking it just as I had never seen a BFP, then when I tested it to test it out it had gone, and it was BFN that cycle x


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds like a BFP to me.
I remember working out on previous cycles how long it would take for the pregnyl to leave the building and it was about 5 days


----------



## LisaT81 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks all I think I've sent myself a bit   today!


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

6500 I think! I had Ovitrelle though not Pregnyl.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Deffo a BFP!  

I had 10,000 iu first cycle it was out in 5 days, 

5,000iu last cycle was out in 3 days.

Congrats. xx


----------

